# Transformer wiring grounded B



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Remove any factory bonding to X4, and leave it floating. Then bond your X2.


----------



## Texan77 (Jan 1, 2022)

As long as you do away with the X4 bond first


----------



## Texan77 (Jan 1, 2022)

CMP said:


> Remove any factory bonding to X4, and leave it floating. Then bond your X2.


Beat me to it


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

As noted, X4 cannot be connected to anything. Then you can ground/bond any of the other phases, usually X2.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

What would you use this transformer for? We talked about corner grounded delta transformers before and they seem to need special stuff to use them.


----------

